# Horsebox/Trailer and Driver Needed



## KirstyLou (20 October 2015)

I'm moving yards in Bolton on 31 October and desperately need someone to help. I don't feel confident driving a box myself as i'm a new driver so ideally need someone to help me. Is there anyone in Bolton able to help or is anyone able to recommend someone? Thanks so much for reading


----------



## quirky (21 October 2015)

Have you tried Preston Horse Transport, they are very reasonable.


----------



## KirstyLou (21 October 2015)

Thank you. I'll give them a call


----------



## ChestnutHunter (21 October 2015)

I second preston horse transport, they are very cheap and really lovely with your horse.


----------

